# free patterns for stuffed animals



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

http://tipnut.com/sweet-softies/


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

Thank you, so much! I've been trying to find a simple sewing project for my DS's cub scout den and I think the frog pattern will be perfect.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

Thank you for the link. I have a dear friend in the nursing home that misses her cat. I think I'll make the cat for her.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Great link. TFS


----------

